# I'm confused.. What's stock 2013 GTI Rotor sizes?



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got a 2013 Drivers edition VW GTI.. And I got no clue what the stock rotor sizes are on this car.

I think the fronts are like 312mm which is 12.2", but it's the BACK I'm confused.. Is it the 272mm or the 286's? Because next year I'm wanting to upgrade the brakes to better quality/Slotted and Hawk pads. And I don't want to buy the wrong ones.

(I keep notes of things)

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> I've got a 2013 Drivers edition VW GTI.. And I got no clue what the stock rotor sizes are on this car.
> 
> I think the fronts are like 312mm which is 12.2", but it's the BACK I'm confused.. Is it the 272mm or the 286's? Because next year I'm wanting to upgrade the brakes to better quality/Slotted and Hawk pads. And I don't want to buy the wrong ones.
> 
> ...


You might have interest in an economical front brake upgrade from www.drivespm.com (Steve Perry Motorsports).
For $545 you can upgrade your front rotors to slotted 345 X 26, utililizing the included caliper carriers that allow you 
to use your OEM calipers, and you also get custom sized steel Goodridge brake lines in this Big Brake Kit. Personally, 
I went with the OEM size Hawk street-performance pads which produce limited brake dust. The kit is listed as being
for MK5/6 and also fit the 2012+ Turbo Beetle that I have.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's nice and all to keep in mind but I still need to know what the back rotor size is.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> That's nice and all to keep in mind but I still need to know what the back rotor size is.


Don't you have a brochure for your specific car? Would assume it's the same as my 2012 TB, listed in 
'Specifications' under Performance', as 312mm fronts and 286mm rears.


----------

